# Personal Aire



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Why am I the only one with a "Personal Aire"? If you look at my profile under my avatar on the left or this post I have a "Personal Aire" link at the bottom. I only just noticed it. I am sure I never filled it all in, I reckon Tuggers did it (Where the Ferk is he anyway?) 

Why is it called a Personal Aire and why does nobody else have one? Does anyone care?


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

You're not.
There's one under my avatar.
Presumably you get one if you give the necessary information.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

ho barry

just shows y a picture of your van kev and others also have a personal air


where is mine ?


barry


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Hey, how do I get one, think I am missing out on summat here.

Do you any privileges with one, a sticker, a mug?

Give us a mug please, there are plenty on here surely.


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

I want one and I want it NOW. 

What is it?


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

ThePrisoner said:


> I want one and I want it NOW.
> 
> What is it?


Its a personal Aire, France I think its located, you get to stay on it whenever you like and get the revenue when others stay on it.

Oh, and a mug and sticker.

Perfect.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

I think when VS were first mucking about with the website they gave us a 'garage' facility to put in details of our motorhomes. Then a MHF member (Is anyone going to own up?) said that motorhomes aren't usually kept in garages and suggested it was changed to 'personal aire'. VS, immediately adopted the suggestion without further consultation. If only they would be so quick to incorporate the many more useful and sensible suggestions members have since offered. :frown2:


Chris


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Sorry Barry, much as you'd love it to be so, you're not unique.............. I have one too and mine is bigger than yours. :-D

Terry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

You can go to my signature and then 'campsite' to get to my Personal Air Barry. Dunno if I can link it to my info though.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I don't have one and it's not fair!

Graham :frown2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

At the top of the screen there is a drop down that says "Personal Aire" I think you just go in there and set one up. I think mine must have been done under the influence of Leffe..


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Looks like I have one but it is out of date!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Did what you suggested Barry but it says it is not visible to anyone despite my ticking the box that allows permissions...

Its still not fair:frown2:

Graham


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

GMJ said:


> Did what you suggested Barry but it says it is not visible to anyone despite my ticking the box that allows permissions...
> 
> Its still not fair:frown2:
> 
> Graham


Whoo Hoo...









I've got one now...

Bit sh1t though isnt it >

Graham :grin2:


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Well Graham you picked a totally grey vehicle, don't blame the site if we can't see it. :-D

Terry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yeah it needs work Graham.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

coppo said:


> Hey, how do I get one, think I am missing out on summat here.
> 
> Do you any privileges with one, a sticker, a mug?
> 
> Give us a mug please, there are plenty on here surely.


How can you have a personal Aire Paul, you don´t have a MH to stand on one?


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

JanHank said:


> How can you have a personal Aire Paul, you don´t have a MH to stand on one?


You can dream though.:wink2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I´ve got one, its a lovely place, only about 30 km from here.


----------

